# Prius V and other car with speedo in the center



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm considering getting a Prius V but the speedometer being so easily visible to the pax concerns me. I don't typically go much over the speed limit but just about every car I've ever driven off by about 10% compared to GPS. It could also make a pax feel like I am going to slow even if it's a road everyone speeds on. Seems like it could encourage backseat driving.

Anyone with a similar setup or otherwise easily visible speedo run into any issues? Maybe I'm over thinking it.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Give your passengers some rear seat entertainment , snacks and water and they won’t notice you or your ride


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NWNJ said:


> I'm considering getting a Prius V but the speedometer being so easily visible to the pax concerns me. I don't typically go much over the speed limit but just about every car I've ever driven off by about 10% compared to GPS. It could also make a pax feel like I am going to slow even if it's a road everyone speeds on. Seems like it could encourage backseat driving.
> 
> Anyone with a similar setup or otherwise easily visible speedo run into any issues? Maybe I'm over thinking it.
> View attachment 308140


THAT'S your biggest worry?

Most pax pay no attention and those that will are assholes who will lean forward to see the speedometer anyway.

My car nav is in the center (and is a large screen) and my phone is mounted above it. Other than a few folks who are running late and want me to speed and a few drunk pax who say things like "Our friends are in that other uber! Beat them!" no one has ever said anything about my speed. Many have expressed that they like the screen/display. I routinely drive 4 mph over the speed limit, a little below or right at the speed limit if they try to get me to speed.

The speed is readily visible on the screen, although the speedometer is not in the middle like that car.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> THAT'S your biggest worry?
> 
> Most pax pay no attention and those that will are assholes who will lean forward to see the speedometer anyway.
> 
> ...


It is one of my larger concerns with the Prius V. Also slightly concerned about my own leg room and overall interior space. Of course there are all of the concerns that go with purchasing a used vehicle.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Give your passengers some rear seat entertainment , snacks and water and they won't notice you or your ride


Never do this!


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

NWNJ said:


> I'm considering getting a Prius V but the speedometer being so easily visible to the pax concerns me. I don't typically go much over the speed limit but just about every car I've ever driven off by about 10% compared to GPS. It could also make a pax feel like I am going to slow even if it's a road everyone speeds on. Seems like it could encourage backseat driving.
> 
> Anyone with a similar setup or otherwise easily visible speedo run into any issues? Maybe I'm over thinking it.
> View attachment 308140


As the fares get lower - Pax importance follows

Pay attention to people that Pay Well - Discount the cheapskates


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Never do this!


Give Them NOTHING !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NWNJ said:


> I'm considering getting a Prius V but the speedometer being so easily visible to the pax concerns me. I don't typically go much over the speed limit but just about every car I've ever driven off by about 10% compared to GPS. It could also make a pax feel like I am going to slow even if it's a road everyone speeds on. Seems like it could encourage backseat driving.
> 
> Anyone with a similar setup or otherwise easily visible speedo run into any issues? Maybe I'm over thinking it.
> View attachment 308140


Just duct tape over the speedo; problem solved.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You can turn it off by the light dimmer switch.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Give your passengers some rear seat entertainment , snacks and water and they won't notice you or your ride


Why not just hand them $5 each and thank them for chosing Uber!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Give your passengers some rear seat entertainment , snacks and water and they won't notice you or your ride


And don't forget foot rubs! :thumbup: Pax loooove them. :inlove:


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

NWNJ said:


> It is one of my larger concerns with the Prius V. Also slightly concerned about my own leg room and overall interior space. Of course there are all of the concerns that go with purchasing a used vehicle.


I drive a v. Speedometer is not an issue. Don't know what you are talking room. They are very roomy.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

SamuelB said:


> I drive a v. Speedometer is not an issue. Don't know what you are talking room. They are very roomy.


I only mentioned space because someone made a comment about the speedo being my biggest worry. I remember them as being quite roomy but I've never had to put 4 people and luggage in one or spend hours at a time behind the wheel. Also don't remember how much legroom I had while also giving the person behind me enough.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

NWNJ said:


> View attachment 308140


what kind of idiot designed that mess ?

did they think the driver was going to sit in the middle on the armrest ?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

For me, I don't understand the reason to pick the Prius V over a standard Prius. I get that it's a bigger nicer car, but if I am going for x fares I want those passengers cramped and uncomfortable while I get max MPG. What is the price difference? I also believe that they get about 5mpg less per gallon. I understand not going to the C, but the regular Prius is actually surprisingly roomy in the back seat.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Why not just hand them $5 each and thank them for chosing Uber!


Is this before or after the handjob?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

NWNJ said:


> Also don't remember how much legroom I had while also giving the person behind me enough.


No one should be sitting behind the driver.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> For me, I don't understand the reason to pick the Prius V over a standard Prius. I get that it's a bigger nicer car, but if I am going for x fares I want those passengers cramped and uncomfortable while I get max MPG. What is the price difference? I also believe that they get about 5mpg less per gallon. I understand not going to the C, but the regular Prius is actually surprisingly roomy in the back seat.


There are many reasons to pick a v over a standard Prius.
1. They are bigger and roomier. Several times a day I get people telling me how nice it is with many comparing their experience in a standard Prius. The back seats are adjustable forward and aft and they recline. I've had several tell me they were disappointed when they saw a Prius was coming but loved the difference. I love the roomy feeling. If you hate pax as much as you seem to I would think you would want to be as far away from them as possible. In a standard Prius I felt like I was trapped in a tin can with them. With the v I almost forget I have people back there.
2. I think they look nicer. They don't look like some compact with a smashed down rear end.
3. You can actually see out of the rear window.
4. I get 44-50 mpg. I will happily give up another 1 cent/mile for the benefits.
5. It drives better and has a smoother ride. You actually sit higher - I like that.
6. It has a spare tire with a lot of hidden storage space. 
7. I deliver Amazon and the huge cargo space with the rear seats folded down has made the job a lot easier.
8. I got a 2016 in excellent condition for what I was seeing a lot of 2015 standard going for.
Just a few reasons off the top of my head. I am SO happy I didn't end up with a standard.



NWNJ said:


> I only mentioned space because someone made a comment about the speedo being my biggest worry. I remember them as being quite roomy but I've never had to put 4 people and luggage in one or spend hours at a time behind the wheel. Also don't remember how much legroom I had while also giving the person behind me enough.


A couple times I thought "oh no, my panel lights are out" looking forward by habit, then I realized it is all in the center. The space helps with comfort behind the wheel. My only issue with extended driving times is sciatica. Lots of luggage is no issue. I've had 4 many times but not for any long trips yet. I think four would be more comfortable than most sedans because of the room. I keep driver seat all the way back (I am 6') and there is plenty of room behind me.


----------

